# Kittens in NE



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Is anybody in NE (or anywhere) interested in a long hair white with black tail most cute 4/5 month old-kitten? The kitten showed up among the ferals we caretake more than 1 week ago. Obviously an stray. If so please contact me personally, thanks!
I'm fostering 2 black feral kittens but it'll be some months before they are ready for adoption..thank-you again


----------

